# DIBS Beauty - The Palm Palette



## Dawn (Jul 19, 2022)

DIBS Beauty has entered a new category…eyes! These portable palettes are buildable, mistake-proof, and user-friendly. These two palettes feature defining versatile mattes and full-pigment shimmers that can be worn wet or dry. Available in two shades: Coffee in Hand & Roses in Hand.


DIBS Beauty

The Palm Palette

$36 each​


----------

